# New Blues Kitchen in Brixton is Recruiting!



## Helen (Aug 11, 2015)

We are looking for Bourbon/BBQ/Blues Music lovers to join our team for a new opening, at The Blues Kitchen Brixton.
We already operate two Blues Kitchen’s, in Camden and Shoreditch, and are now taking the party South of the river!
The Columbo Group is a growing, dynamic company and we’re always seeking talented, like-minded people to join us, at all levels. We recruit, train and reward the brightest in the industry. We currently own and operate seven venues, all within the London area, The Blues Kitchen Camden & Shoreditch, The Nest, The Old Queens Head, Paradise By Way Of Kensal Green, XOYO, The Cat & Mutton.
Job Description:
As a member of our team duties include; ensuring good first impressions, last impressions, and everything in between; driving consistent standards, providing efficient and fun service, being friendly, a passion for drinks, specifically cocktails and American whisky, being a team player, and working efficiently in a fast paced environment that still demands great attention.
We will provide you with a highly competitive wage, monthly service charge, holiday pay, employee discount across our group of innovative clubs and bars and above all, a job you’ll love!
We have a real emphasis on training and development, ranging from leadership skills and developing yourself as a future manager, to hands on experience with brand ambassadors, and a real opportunity to be creative in a positive working environment.
The Ideal Candidate:
The ideal candidate will be enthusiastic and committed, honest, reliable and hard working. Excellent customer service and "can do" attitude required. All applicants must speak fluent English, have the right to work in the UK and at least 1 years’ experience in a similarly fast paced bar or restaurant environment.
You need to be self-motivated and able to quickly establish yourself amongst our team that is a mix of new recruits, and those that have been working for us across other venues within the company.


As a group, we at Columbo are always looking to promote within, and the right applicants will have every opportunity to progress within the company as we take great pride in investing in our own.
If you are interested in applying please forward CV's to helen@theblueskitchen.com'.


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 13, 2015)

Do you pay the London Living Wage? How is your "monthly service charge" worked out please?

Thanks


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Do you pay the London Living Wage? How is your "monthly service charge" worked out please?
> 
> Thanks


Good questions.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 13, 2015)

Is this a job for bar staff? I cannot make out what the actual job is!

This clause in particular could do with some sort of clarification: "hands on experience with brand ambassadors"


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 14, 2015)

Just guff to fill space on a page


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 14, 2015)

Sign me up! I have "a passion for drinks." 

Bin. ban etc.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 14, 2015)

Also, important note: there is NO such thing as "American whisky." Only Scotch is spelt without an "e".


----------



## dessiato (Aug 14, 2015)

What is a monthly service charge in this context?


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 14, 2015)

Actually, I don't think there's much point addressing comments or questions to Helen. She's bombed urban with her job ad (in contravention to the rules, I believe) and will now simply wait for the emails to hit her inbox.


----------



## maomao (Aug 14, 2015)

isvicthere? said:


> Also, important note: there is NO such thing as "American whisky." Only Scotch is spelt without an "e".


Not true. Whiskey with an 'e' is only used in Ireland and the US. Whisky is the correct spelling for Welsh, Japanese, Danish, Canadian and Indian whiskies.

In addition US spelling is inconsistent with some brands having the non-'e' spelling on the bottle.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Aug 14, 2015)

isvicthere? said:


> Also, important note: there is NO such thing as "American whisky." Only Scotch is spelt without an "e".



You'll find commonwealth whiskies lack the 'e'. US and Irish have an 'e'

and back to OP. Seeing this fancy job add made me think of the graffiti on the Norwich ring road "pretending to work while they pretend to pay me."  Living wage should just be the starting point for those begining a career.

ETA should read to end of thread seeing maomoa's post above.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 14, 2015)

isvicthere? said:


> Actually, I don't think there's much point addressing comments or questions to Helen. She's bombed urban with her job ad (in contravention to the rules, I believe) and will now simply wait for the emails to hit her inbox.


Maybe Helen went to Pop and Phillipe told her not to go anywhere near Urban and now she's too scared to log in...


----------



## cesare (Aug 14, 2015)

dessiato said:


> What is a monthly service charge in this context?


That's what they pass to the staff from the service charge they charge customers.  If they were passing over all of it and just deducting a management/admin fee, they would probably describe it as "share of tronc". I get a bit suspicious when I hear "service charge" because it's often not very much.


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 14, 2015)

dessiato said:


> What is a monthly service charge in this context?


It means the service charge on your bill is not, as you would possibly and understandably think, actually given to the service staff. But is instead taken by management and distributed as they see fit. Known as a tronc.

It is taxable by law and there is a little industry around it. It will always benefit management more than the people serving. 

You don't have to pay it but as it's automatically added you have to go through the hassle of asking for it to be removed and all the passive aggression or just plain old aggression that would go with this.


----------



## cesare (Aug 14, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> It means the service charge on your bill is not, as you would possibly and understandably think, actually given to the service staff. But is instead taken by management and distributed as they see fit. Known as a tronc.
> 
> It is taxable by law and there is a little industry around it. It will always benefit management more than the people serving.
> 
> You don't have to pay it but as it's automatically added you have to go through the hassle of asking for it to be removed and all the passive aggression or just plain old aggression that would go with this.



Exactly. "Service charge" on the bill does not necessarily equal "tip or gratuity for staff" - it's only given to the staff if it expressly says so on your bill. Btw, there are a few types of tronc schemes, not all of them are via the service charge.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 14, 2015)

I'll take the E. You lot keep the Whisky.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 18, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Maybe Helen went to Pop and Phillipe told her not to go anywhere near Urban and now she's too scared to log in...



Exactly one week since her first and only post, and Helen hasn't been back. Quelle surprise!


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2015)

isvicthere? said:


> Exactly one week since her first and only post, and Helen hasn't been back. Quelle surprise!


That's what kind of pisses me off. I don't mind people using this forum for job adverts but it seems just plain rude to not even bother to engage with any of the questions that people then ask.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 18, 2015)

19sixtysix said:


> You'll find commonwealth whiskies lack the 'e'. US and Irish have an 'e'
> 
> *and back to OP*. Seeing this fancy job add made me think of the graffiti on the Norwich ring road "pretending to work while they pretend to pay me."  Living wage should just be the starting point for those begining a career.
> 
> ETA should read to end of thread seeing maomoa's post above.



1. Scotland being in the Commonwealth, so prize to me! 

2. Why the insulting "back to op"? The incorrect spelling "American whisky" _was_ in the op. So, another prize to me! 

No need to apologise. Being right is its own reward.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 18, 2015)

editor said:


> That's what kind of pisses me off. I don't mind people using this forum for job adverts but it seems just plain rude to not even bother to engage with any of the questions that people then ask.



I've just emailed Helen, and politely asked her to come back and respond to this thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2015)

isvicthere? said:


> Exactly one week since her first and only post, and Helen hasn't been back. Quelle surprise!


i hope they've been in touch with anyone who applied.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2015)

isvicthere? said:


> I've just emailed Helen, and politely asked her to come back and respond to this thread.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 18, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 75507



She's quick, I'll grant her that!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2015)

isvicthere? said:


> She's quick, I'll grant her that!


but silent


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2015)

Helen has left the building


----------



## 19sixtysix (Aug 18, 2015)

isvicthere? said:


> 1. Scotland being in the Commonwealth, so prize to me!
> 
> 2. Why the insulting "back to op"? The incorrect spelling "American whisky" _was_ in the op. So, another prize to me!
> 
> No need to apologise. Being right is its own reward.



1) But you said "only scotch was spelt without an e" with is incorrect as there are a few more countries in the commonwealth that make whisky. 
2) Back to OP was used as the e in whisky was not directly relevant to the topic. 

No need to apologise. Being right is its own reward.


----------

